

Tips for Escaping Development Hell - kenshi
http://logiccolony.com/2010/10/01/10-Tips-For-Escaping-Development-Hell.html

======
auxbuss
What does "change up" mean in the context of "Change up your office/work
environment"?

~~~
kenshi
You might find the working environment you and your team has found to be
successful in the past, is now working against you. A change can be good for a
number of reasons:

\- getting people to collaborate or getting people to isolate themselves (to
focus) \- a change of scenery can help break people out of established
contexts. Just changing the desk they work at can help.

Some real world examples I have seen:

\- isolating a core team of 2 programmers into a "crunch office". \- going to
work in a coffee shop, instead of out of my home office \- changing the
desks/seating arrangements of a team to change counterproductive team dynamics

Basically, don't underestimate the effect the working environment might be
having on your productivity. If things arent going as well as you are hoping,
think about what specific steps you can take to change things for the better.

